# keeping the cat house safe from a storm



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

So hurricane sandy is coming our way. Its susposed to be really bad on tuesday.

Of course i worry about the outside cats. i wish i could trap them and let them hang out in the basement during the storm. But i know mom wouldnt let me do that. 

I have a petmate dog house on my porch. I wedged it up against the side of the house. and i turned the opening towords the wall so the wind/rain doesnt get into the cat house. 

I took a small wood board and pushed it against the house with some rocks holding it place. So the wind wont blow it away.

The porch is big and theres a big bush infront of it. So that cat house should stay dry. 

-----------------------------------------
How do you guys keep your feral cat house safe from a crazy rain storm? how about a big snow storm?


so let me know...okay


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Mine weighs quite a bit so it sits ok normally. It's not directly exposed to the wind either (behind a wooden fence). If you're really worried (and hurricane force wind/rain is worrisome), I suppose you could do what they do to buildings in hurricane prone areas and strap it down in some manner (e.g. rope and screw anchors).


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It's hard to do, there's no way to know if the cat will use the shelter provided. Cats are pretty hardy though.

Yesterday it was pouring outside all day and night and my father accidentally closed the semi-feral inside the garage. We rolled with it, clearing out some stuff and then leaving it food, water, litterbox and bedding. 

The cat doesn't use the cat door to come inside and only knows to come through the garage to get to our cats food. With colder weather we haven't been leaving the garage doors open much, so we've caught the poor cat hanging around our property the last while, tame enough outdoors to walk quite close to, my father has managed to slide food right beside it. Trapped inside is another matter... but maybe I'll work on it if my family can manage to not let it escape outside.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I hope the outside kitties are ok.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

(Just saw this post. Maybe a bit late for my reply but...)
Yes, I worry about that too. I take care of a feral/stray/abandoned cat colony. I moved recently, so they are 20 miles away. I can't check on them. (I live in Annapolis; we're almost in the bulls eye of Sandy's rain/wind.)
If the cat can fit his/her head into a space, they can fit their entire body. So the cats are probably hunkered down in that space.
About two years ago we had a LOT of rain (Irene remants?). The cats stayed flush against the condo building; there was a small overhang/gutter directly above them that diverted all of the rain away from the building--and the cats.
If you have *Safe* access to the cats, I would check on them. If in imment danger, try to move them to any place like a garage or under a bush. Lay out bricks, stones by a building, to create a raised place they can retreat too. Good luck.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Can you take any of them in? ALSO!!!!! I'm not quite sure how trapping is done,I assume there's no baited traps around,that a cat could get stuck in during this storm?


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm worried about my little ferals. I'm in Maryland and getting pounded by the storm. I made a shelter this past weekend, and I felt pretty proud of it since it was the first one I've ever made. I put it on the porch today but I don't know if they've gone in. I went out at dinner time to leave more food and one of the cats was on the porch, meowing and seeming a bit stressed, but I was glad to see him. I hope the others are ok.

I know outdoor cats are used to harsh weather conditions, but it still makes me sad.


----------

